# Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich



## spiegelkarpfen1 (8. Dez. 2010)

So habe mal eine frage habe von bekannten einen fertigteich bekommen mit einem top filter und top pumpe und pflanzen der steht seit circa 1monat oder 2 in meinem garten hatte zuerst kleine goldfische drinnen 3cm nachwuchs von dennen 
Und habe mir jetzt vor 2wochen 17 kleine spiegelkarpfen gekauft so 5cm wollte eig. nur 10 aber der hat 17 reingetahn aber wollte eh 7-10 abgeben 
Meine frage ist kann ich dir da drinnen halten? Und wenn sie größer nem kollegen abgeben in riesigen teich?


----------



## Stoer (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Hallo Spiegekarpfen 1,

das ist doch Wahsinn, Spiegelkarpfen in so einem Fertigteich zu halten.
Warum kauft Ihr immer Fische und fragt dann.

Obwohl eigentlich jeder Laie wissen müsste, das man Spiegelkarpfen nicht im Fertigteich halten kann.
Karpfen wollen im Schlamm wühlen und werden ganz schön groß.

Gruss 
Stoer


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Das Thema ist mal wieder voll für die Füsse.

Spiegelkarpfen im 2000 Liter Fertigteich, geht garnicht. Bitte gib sie zurück, wenn möglich. Erst informieren, dann kaufen. 

Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfen


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Du hattest mich und Eugen doch gestern erst im Chat danach gefragt und Du hast bereits Auskunft erhalten dass dies Tierquälerei ist.
Ich würde in 2000 Liter nichtmal _einen_ Karpfen halten.
Dir wurde doch gestern bereits lang und breit die Gründe und Nachteile erklärt 
Ich glaube kaum dass es die User hier im Forum anders sehen.

Apropos waren es gestern noch 1.500 Liter statt 2.000


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Gestern abend im chat hast Du die Fragen dann nochmals gestellt...
auch da haben wir Dir genau erklärt, daß die Geschichte aber überhaupt nicht geht.....
mal ganz ehrlich: was soll das?
Versuch bitte, die armen Tiere artgerecht wo unterzubringen.
Im Frühjahr baust Du Dir dann einen vernünftigen Folienteich, in dem Du dann auch Fische halten kannst.... 
Deinen Fertigteich kannst Du ja, wenn Du unbedingt möchtest, neben den Folienteich in die Erde lassen und dort Pflanzen vorziehen. __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Schnecken und __ Libellen freuen sich ganz sicher über ein solches Biotop. Fische gehören da auch im nächsten Jahr noch nicht rein!
Du hast den ganzen Winter Zeit, Dich hinsichtlich eines Folienteiches zu belesen, zu planen, Fragen zu stellen...


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Das geht ja man gar nicht. Das ist keine Fischhaltung sondern Tierquälerei.
Dietmar


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Ok ich glaube das wird dann wohl nix mit den karpfen muss die dann im frühjahr raussetzen 
Werde mir dann entweder im frühjahr einen teich aus folie bauen oder pachte mir ein paar teiche in der nähe


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Schön, dass du es einsiehst. Mach dich erstmal über einen anständigen Folienteich hier schlau. Wie Eva sagte, hast du den ganzen Winter über Zeit dazu, dich schlau zu machen und zu planen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Hi,

für Karpfenhaltung (die dicken großen Mastschweine) sollte der Teich min. 8-10m Durchmesser oder Kantenlänbge habe,  im extra angelegten/eingerichteten Koiteich kanns auch kleiner sein) Kannst Dir ja mal ausrechnen was da an Wassermengen zustande kommt  (bei 1m Mindesttiefe). 2000l sind ein absolutes No-Go - zumindest spätestens dann wenn die Karpfen größer werden >15cm  sollten sie wieder raus. 1m Mindesttiefe ist aber auch schon bei kleinen 5cm Karpfen angesagt

MfG Frank


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Ich pachte mir glaube ich ein grundstück mit wildgatterzaun 4großen teichen der längste ist 115m lang dann noch andere 3 riesigen teiche mit wassertiefe von 2,5m bis 3m dann noch 3kleine zucht becken muss man noch bearbeiten noch eine fischerhütte,fischzuchthütte und einen stall 
Besatzt zurzeit sind forellen in allen teichen verschiedene größen spiegelkarpfen,__ graskarpfen,__ schuppenkarpfen,schleien,rotaugen und andere


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Jo mach mal, das bietet sich als Einstieg an. 

Pass aber auf das Dir bis dahin die Spiegelkarpfen nicht in den 2000 Litern einfrieren. 

Wuzzel


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Die frieren schon nicht ein bis jetzt ist der noch aufgetaut obwohl es geschneit hat und minustemperaturen gab habe extra ne platte mit schaumstoff über dem halben teich und klappt super heute kam die sonne rauß der ist bis jetzt noch nicht zugefroren


----------



## fischli8821 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> So habe mal eine frage habe von bekannten einen fertigteich bekommen mit einem top filter und top pumpe und pflanzen der steht seit circa 1monat oder 2 in meinem garten hatte zuerst kleine goldfische drinnen 3cm nachwuchs von dennen
> Und habe mir jetzt vor 2wochen 17 kleine spiegelkarpfen gekauft so 5cm wollte eig. nur 10 aber der hat 17 reingetahn aber wollte eh 7-10 abgeben
> Meine frage ist kann ich dir da drinnen halten? Und wenn sie größer nem kollegen abgeben in riesigen teich?



hallo 
ich würde dir gerne welche abnehmen und probieren wie sie sich mit meinen kois vertragen.
was sollen sie kosten und ist versand möglich?


----------



## robsig12 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Ist das eigentlich ein Spassthread hier? 17 Spiegelkarpfen in 2000 Liter, Im Winter noch Fische einsetzen.... Fischteiche pachten... ohne Ahnung!  

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand jetzt kleine Fische in ein Becken werfen möchte. 

Ich will jetzt nicht __ unken, ab das klingt alles wie ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Boxerfan (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Robert, da muß ich Dir zustimmen. Ich vermute das Gleiche.
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

ich komme aus köln nord-rhein-westfalen woher kommst du?
Ich könnte dir welche verkaufen wie viele den ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

im Frischhalteeisblock ?


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Bis jetzt ist der teich noch nicht zugefroren und wenn der jetzt nicht zugefroren ist denke ich wird er nicht ganz einfrieren sind 80cm tiefe und bis jetzt ist nur ne kleine schicht drauf aber die ist heute geschmolzen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

dann scheint es ja bei euch da unten recht warm zuzugehen, ich habe ordentlich eis auf dem teich. Aber irgendwann schlägt der Winter überall zu


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

[OT]





69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ... recht warm zuzugehen,....



Ralf ... klaro, er kommt doch aus Köln, schrieb er, wenn nicht da... wo dann ? [/OT]


----------



## Boxerfan (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Wuzzel, das fetzt


----------



## Mariorö (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Also ich finde die ganze Sache schon grenzwertig. 17 Karpfen in so einer Pfütze und dann noch ohne Heizung. Selbst wenn die Schüssel abgedeckt ist wird die komplett einfrieren.
Wenn Du das ganze als Hobby betreiben möchtest, mach es richtig oder kauf Dir ein Aquarium.
Meine Meinung, Gruß Mario


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Ich habe ein aquarium mit 6guppys 3weibchen 3mänchen und 5neons die fühlen sich wohl und wie gesagt die frieren im teich nicht ein karpfen halten das aus


----------



## robsig12 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Lebenslänglich in Einzelhaft auf 3 Qm hält man auch aus!!!


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

hallo anonymer Spiegelkarpfen.
Mir liegt ja einiges auf der Zunge bzw. juckt es mich in den Fingern 
Aber nachdem ich dich ja kurz mal im Chat erleben durfte, fällt mir außer "... Meter Landstrasse." nix mehr ein.
Und jetzt frag bitten ncit nach,was das bedeuten soll. 
Du würdest es eh nicht verstehen.


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

ich will die 17 ja eh nicht behalten wenn dann 3-5 stück die sind ja eh erst 5-8cm groß und ich werde die da auch nicht für immer halten


----------



## Dr.J (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

wozu dann überhaupt anschaffen??


----------



## goldfisch (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein aquarium mit 6guppys 3weibchen 3mänchen und 5neons die fühlen sich wohl und wie gesagt die frieren im teich nicht ein karpfen halten das aus


Nur mal so :
Guppy: subtropisch und hartes Wasser,
Neon: tropisch und weiches Wasser
mfg JW


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Ich wollte ja zuerst nur 10 haben und welche nem freund abgeben dann hat der typ mir einfach 17 reingetahn was sollte ich den mit denen machen wegschmeißen oder was


----------



## koi.sl2006 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Nur mal so :
> Guppy: subtropisch und hartes Wasser,
> Neon: tropisch und weiches Wasser
> mfg JW



Hallo __ goldfisch,

die Neons brauchen nur dass weiche Wasser zum Leichen, damit der Leich nicht verpilzt, und nicht zum leben.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## koi.sl2006 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja zuerst nur 10 haben und welche nem freund abgeben dann hat der typ mir einfach 17 reingetahn was sollte ich den mit denen machen wegschmeißen oder was



Hallo,

ich glaube es wäre besser wenn du dich hier nicht mehr äußerst, sonst bist du hier  als Tierquäler verschrienen, die Situation ist nun mal verfahren mit deiner Pfütze. Sehe einfach zu dass du so schnell wie möglich die Tiere wieder abgibst.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## robsig12 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja zuerst nur 10 haben und welche nem freund abgeben dann hat der typ mir einfach 17 reingetahn was sollte ich den mit denen machen wegschmeißen oder was



Vor allem die Smilies lassen!

Bring die dahin zurück, wo Du sie herhast. Merkwürdiger Freund, der jetzt im Winter Fische verschenkt.....

Wenn es 1500 Liter sind, und 80 cm Tiefe, würde ich max. 5-7 __ Moderlieschen halten. Wäre für die aber auch nicht schön.

Gibt hier genügend solche Themen schon gib mal Miniteich in die Suche ein.

Grundsätzlich sind Karpfen nicht für diese Tümpel geeignet! 

Im Sommer wird das Wasser unerträglich warm, + wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser,

im Winter friert es vollkommen zu.

Ausserdem schmeisst man keine Fische in ein frisches Wasser! 

Ich hoffe aber immer noch, dass Du nur ein Spässchen hier machst, und ein wenig Abwechslung brauchst.


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Der teich steht schon seit 2monaten mit kleinen goldfischen dann wollte ich eig.10 karpfen haben wie gesagt und nem freund im frühjahr 5 abgeben dachte man könnte die halten der teich ist bis jetzt nicht zugefroren werde die dann lieber im frühjahr abgeben


----------



## MadDog (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Was mich an der ganzen Angelegenheit wundert, das die kleine Pfütze nicht zugefroren ist. Mein Teich hat bereits seit 2 Wochen eine dicke Eisschicht und ohne meine Luftausströmer und dem Bachlauf wäre der Teich ganz zugefroren.
Anfang dieser Woche hatte ich bereits eine gut 8 cm dicke Eisschicht im flachen Bereich.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## robsig12 (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



MadDog schrieb:


> Was mich an der ganzen Angelegenheit wundert, das die kleine Pfütze nicht zugefroren ist. Mein Teich hat bereits seit 2 Wochen eine dicke Eisschicht und ohne meine Luftausströmer und dem Bachlauf wäre der Teich ganz zugefroren.
> Anfang dieser Woche hatte ich bereits eine gut 8 cm dicke Eisschicht im flachen Bereich.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Hi Frank,

der Bachlauf kühlt Dir den Teich ganz schön runter. Würde diesen im Winter auf jeden Fall ausschalten. Mein Teich hat noch 5,3 Grad, ist aber abgedeckt, da bildet sich auch noch kein Eis an den Rändern.


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Genau meiner ist auch mit einer dicken platte zugedeckt bis zur hälfte in der platte ist schaumstoff oder so ein zeugs und bis jetzt ist nix zugefroren


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Knips doch mal nen Foto von Deinem 1500L Teich mit den 17 Fischies drinn und stells mal hier ein


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Genau - Bilder sind immer gut. Mach mal bitte welche und zeig sie hier, dann kann man sehen und helfen ...


----------



## Butterfly (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Nabend!
Bilder hin, oder her... Der gesammte Verlauf
von diesem Thread sagt aus, dass es einfach
falsch  und sinnfrei ist so viele und vorallendingen
solch eine Fischart in diesem "Teich" zu halten.
No go halt!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Wie kann ich die bilder hier reinsetzen?


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die bilder hier reinsetzen?



Guckst Du hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26550

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

So habe heute bilder von meinem teich gemacht eben grade vor 10minuten habe die karpfen rumschwimmen sehen


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Das sind die karpfen die ich in dem teich habe und das ist mein teich die bilder von dem karpfen sind schon länger her weil da lag schnee habe die da reingetahn


----------



## canis (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Hallo

Tu den Fischen doch bitte einfach den Gefallen und hole sie möglichst schnell wieder da raus. 

LG
David


----------



## Dr.J (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

 Das sind ja schon Große? Davon hast du 17 Stück in diesem Minibecken????

Du ihnen den Gefallen und hol sie bitte möglichst schnell da raus. :beten


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Wohin soll ich die den bitteschön tuhen im frühjahr gebe ich die hälfte nem freund ab


----------



## Eugen (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

 
wenn das 1500 oder gar 2000 Liter sein sollen,gibt es bei mir zu Silvester "Karpfen im Bierteig"  

Vll. kommt ja noch ein Kormoran und erlöst die armen Kreaturen.


----------



## robsig12 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

OK, ist leider kein Scherzthread. Der hat das wirklich gemacht! 

Naja, die Pflanzen sind nicht gerade übig im Miniteich, und sollte (was ich bezweifle) nur ein Karpfen überleben, siehst Du da von den Pflanzen im nächsten Frühjahr nicht mehr viel!

Aber jetzt noch mal ganz im Ernst!

*Das geht überhaupt nicht!*

Warum informiert man sich eigentlich nicht schon bevor man sich Lebewesen besorgt?

Bitte lass die da nicht im Winter drinnen.


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Der teich hat 80cm tiefe der friert nie im leben ganz durch Warum sind die pflanzen im frühjahr weg?


----------



## Joachim (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

... es geht nicht nur um die Tiefe, auch Wasserqualität, -temperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt spielen da mit. Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ausm Fenster und behaupte von alle dem hast du zu wenig, als das die Fische darin über den Winter kommen.


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Hallo Spiegelkarpfen oder wie auch immer. 

Die Rechnung ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Die maximale Tiefe beträgt also 80cm, d.h. je 20cm Tiefe hat man ca. 25% Teichinhalt, meist hat man im oberen Bereich sogar mehr als unten, da die Teiche unten eine geringere Fläche aufweisen als oben.
Gefrieren die obersten 20cm (was in harten Wintern wie diesem kein Problem ist), sind mal eben 25% - 30% Teichvolumen weg. Keine Verdünnung der Ausscheidungen, die zweifelsohne auch im Winter anfallen, kein Sauerstoffvorrat (was viel schlimmer ist), nix...
Da die 17 Karpfen mit Sicherheit schon ohne Eisdecke viel zu viel für den Teich sind, kann man sich ausmalen, was passiert, wenn es dann noch mal 25% weniger flüssiges Wasser werden.

Direkt unter der Eisfläche hat das Wasser knapp über 0°C, je tiefer es ist, desto "wärmer" wird es. Bei 80 cm Tiefe dürfte es am Grund aber noch lange keine +4°C haben, die normalerweise zum Überwintern nötig sind. 
War das jetzt verständlich?? Entweder sie ersticken in diesem Miniteichlein oder ihre Kiemen werden durch entstehende Eiskristalle zerstört... mit ebenfalls früher oder später tödlichem Ausgang. 

Bis auf eine Umsetzung in eine frostfrei aufgestellte riesengroße Regentonne oder ein genauso großes AQ (also jehnseits der 300 Liter!)  fällt mir leider auch kaum eine Lösung ein, die den vielen Fischen und ihrer Größe gerecht wird.
Beide Behältnisse müßten mind. 1x pro Woche einen 50% Teilwasserwechsel erfahren. Das sind jetz pauschale Schätzungen, denn ich habe noch nie 17 Karpfen in einem Plastikteich gehalten und auch nicht in einer Regentonne.
Nach dem Supertalentbeitrag gestern Abend zweifele ich allerdings sowieso am Tierverständnis mancher Mitbürger - allen voran D.B. "is ja nur ein __ Goldfisch" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Meinst du ich kann die spiegelkarpfen ausm teich noch raushohlen und ins das aquarium setzen? 
das sind ungefähr 200liter-300


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Hallo,

kannst Du mal die Breite des Keschers auf dem Foto angeben - ich denke, dann lässt sich die Größe der Fische besser vorstellen.


----------



## robsig12 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> Der teich hat 80cm tiefe der friert nie im leben ganz durch Warum sind die pflanzen im frühjahr weg?




Weil Karpfen alles fressen!

Übrigens würde ich bei Deiner Wassermenge schon glauben, dass er ganz durchfrieren kann!

Die Lösung mit dem Aquarium kann gut gehen! Aber die Temperatur würde ich da bei 6 Grad halten, wenig füttern, und wenigstens über einen Filter gedanken machen. Natürlich ist der wöchntliche Teilwasserwechsel pflicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



spiegelkarpfen1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja zuerst nur 10 haben und welche nem freund abgeben dann hat der typ mir einfach 17 reingetahn was sollte ich den mit denen machen wegschmeißen oder was



Hi,

wie kann ich denn dies verstehen, meinst Du mit Typ den Verkäufer und hat dann einfach 17 Fische in nen Bottich oder mit was Du bei ihm warst reingetan ? Oder woher kommen denn eigentlich die Fische ? Wenn Du die gekauft haben solltest, müsste der Verkäufer eigentlich ein Hälterungsbecken mit entsprechender Technologie haben damit die Fische bei ihm überleben können - ich würde in diesem Fall das persönliche Gespräch suchen ggf. den Tierschutz einschalten da der Verkäufer ja sicher vorher fragte in was für eine Teichgröße er die Fische abgibt... Alle Fische weg, Kasse voll ...


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Ich habe die beim fischzüchter gekauft in ner riesen tüte extra zugeschweißt sauerstoff reingepumpt dann habe ich sie in teich getahn 
So ungefähr5-10cm ist der kescher breit 
Eine pumpe habe ich sicherlich auch fürs aquarium was meinst du wie viele karpfen ich in das aquarium tuhen könnte bis zum frühjahr?


----------



## Dr.J (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Bring sie dem Fischzüchter zurück. Wenn er ein verantwortungsvoller Mensch ist, und das hoffe ich inständigt, dann nimmt er sie zurück, bevor sie zu Fischstäbchen werden.

Dein 80cm-Teich wird definitiv fast durchfrieren, zumindest wird der Lebensraum der Karpfen so eng, dass sie ersticken werden. Dein popeliger Eisfreihalter nützt überhaupt nichts.

Das AQ mit seinen 300 Litern sollte nur als Zwischenstation für die nächsten Tage genutzt werden, bis du sie zum Händler zurückgebracht hast. Denn bis zum Frühjahr würde ich nicht warten.

Handele schnell, am Besten gleich morgen!


----------



## Marlowe (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Hallo!


Ich habe einen 10-Liter-Eimer eingegraben und möchte darin 70 __ Störe halten.
Geht das?:smoki


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Sorry, kommt nicht wieder vor....aber mir war so sehr danach.

Außerdem habe ich heute Geburtstag und dieser Beitrag war mein Wunsch.


Herzlicher Gruß aus Wilhelmshaven,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## canis (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 10-Liter-Eimer eingegraben und möchte darin 70 __ Störe halten.
> Geht das?:smoki


Finde ich etwas zu wenig. 100 Störe können dort schon rein, ist ja nicht so, dass diese Art viel Platz zum schwimmen braucht. Am besten auch noch gleich ein paar Koi dazu setzen 

Nein, im Ernst: Die Fragen nach der Teichgrösse bzw. der Besatzdichte mag Teichprofis oft etwas dämlich vorkommen. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass erstens jeder mal Anfänger war, zweitens die sog. "Fachhändler" oft Verkäufer sind und keine unabhängigen Experten und drittens manche Teichanfänger bereits Erfahrungen mit Aquarien haben und diese anwenden wollen - obwohl ein Teich ja nicht mit einem Aquarium vergleichbar ist. 

In diesem Zusammenhang müssen solche Fragen betrachtet werden. Denn wie sagt man: es gibt keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten. Immerhin zeigen solche Fragen in einem Forum, dass ein gewisses Interesse vorhanden ist, sich korrekt zu informieren (zumindest solange die User nicht beratungsresistent sind...). 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Eugen (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*



canis schrieb:


> ...wie sagt man: es gibt keine dummen Fragen,



Hallo David,

doch,die gibt es.


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Die karpfen haben bis jetzt überlebt allen geht es gut


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Wolltest Du nicht den Händler kontaktieren, dass er die Fische zurücknimmt? 

Daniel
-der Tierquäler hasst und meint sie gehören auch einmal irgendwo längere Zeit in einen kleinen Raum gesteckt-


----------



## spiegelkarpfen1 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Spiegelkarpfen im 2000liter teich*

Jaa habe ich schon habe nur noch 4 stück drinne und goldfische den gehts janz jut


----------

